# Need the Ladies Lounge opinion on this



## theetoeturtle (May 5, 2009)

O.K here goes. I was cleaning up the junk on the sofa. Old papers, adds, etc. I came upon the truck registration. I gave it to my H and asked if it was the old one or new one. He said it was the old one and tossed it my way. I grabbed it and ripped it up. I reach up on the sofa and grabbed another truck registration. Holy crap! which one did I tear up? My husband looks at the pieces and said, you tore up the new one. WTF!
There were two registrations on the sofa.
I said, why is the registration here, why isn't the registration in the truck? He goes, "I don't know why the registration isn't in the truck, maybe you took it out?" I said, I had no reason to take the registration out of the truck.
If you or I were stopped by a cop, you or I would be given a ticket for not having the registration.
He is the one that takes care of renewing the registration every year. He then goes on to try to blame it on me.
It just infuriates me that he deviates the blame to me, that he won't take responsibility, and just say, o k I made a mistake.
Needless to say I ripped him a new one, calling him a foul name, and that I wasn't going to tolerate him trying to pull that crap on me. This isn't the first time he has done this.
Fortunately, I was able to tape the registration back up.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why would you grab something and rip it up without verifying what it actually was??

You two need to grow up and start acting like adults I think.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Just tape the darn thing back together and move on...


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

It isn't ever ok to call someone a foul name, especially over something so easily rectified. Why would you do that? Why wouldn't you check it yourself?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> Why would you grab something and rip it up without verifying what it actually was??


These are my thoughts too... it was a bad moment, we all make mistakes.. no matter what was said in the heat of the moment, no one has to send for a new registration...that's good...you got it taped back up.. .learn from this.. careful with jumping too soon ..whether the ripping and/or the blaming....and move on.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Its important to know which battles are worth fighting!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

So he flips blame and doesn't want to take responsibility for his part and you name call when you're fired up. 

How old are the two of you?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

well I would have just left them there and if he got a ticket then that would have learned him a lesson.

who the heck leaves their mail on the sofa .....you might want to rethink the whole leave your mail laying around the house thing.

in the big picture if this is all you fight about consider yourself blessed!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Eh just put the torn up pieces in a plastic baggie and IF you get pulled over, hand the baggie to the cop.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

southern wife said:


> Eh just put the torn up pieces in a plastic baggie and IF you get pulled over, hand the baggie to the cop.


:rofl:Good one. I would agree, why is there mail on the couch? In my perfect world everything has it's place (I just have to remember where I placed it LOL)


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Thetoeturtle- A little more frustration going on in the marriage than comfortable. This is way more than just who's to blame about the registration.

1) ask hubby to sit down with you & discuss how things are going. Financially- emotionally-& housekeeping.

2) talk about chores & who's responsibility is going to be what. Make a list!... Post it somewhere. Leaving mail on the couch about important things... is a little disorganized..

the disorganization seems to be on-going?? (ie- you already knew that you needed to ask if it was the new registration or old... so there was already an acknowledgement that an important paper was possibly laying around on the couch.) 
Things will probably go much smoother between you two once you get a system set up & established with mail/bills & important info that needs read.

3) The name calling suggests that he has tried to blame you before for things that you think are his blame. 
Is there a way you two can push past the "blame" option & work together on a cleaning solution? If not.. i really suggest some counseling. Even just talking to a pastor.


----------

